# Bpi car loan



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Please don't try this. I bought a 2013 Trailblazer and financed it throught BPI. 1.3 million cost of the vehicle 20% down paid for 8 months. Decided to pay it off. Bank charged an admin fee of 30,000 peso . Then after 3 weeks we calledasked where the title is. They said the dsaler never sent the OR/CR well the
Dealer had proof they didsent to BPI. AND had a name as well. We call the bank back asked for the loan department. We can't transfer you there without a ref number. WHAT REF NUMBER . Tommorrow I am going to the bank. I AM PI**ED


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Please don't try this. I bought a 2013 Trailblazer and financed it throught BPI. 1.3 million cost of the vehicle 20% down paid for 8 months. Decided to pay it off. Bank charged an admin fee of 30,000 peso . Then after 3 weeks we calledasked where the title is. They said the dsaler never sent the OR/CR well the
> Dealer had proof they didsent to BPI. AND had a name as well. We call the bank back asked for the loan department. We can't transfer you there without a ref number. WHAT REF NUMBER . Tommorrow I am going to the bank. I AM PI**ED


As I am repeatedly reminded about, not only by Foreigners but Filipinos alike - " this is the Philippines "


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very true seems like people just want to make things harder. We went to Bureau of Immigration thought we had all the right stuff. Seems that even though our Marriage Certificate was authenticated by the US Embassy and the Philippine Embassy and a authenticated certificate from the Statistics Office. It was older than 6 months and the wrong color. AMAZING


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Very true seems like people just want to make things harder. We went to Bureau of Immigration thought we had all the right stuff. Seems that even though our Marriage Certificate was authenticated by the US Embassy and the Philippine Embassy and a authenticated certificate from the Statistics Office. It was older than 6 months and the wrong color. AMAZING


Yeah true, I got hit with photo copies being rejected, they will not accept them because they are: " on short paper not on long paper ":lol:

This place takes quite a lot of adjusting.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*San Miguel*



pauloz said:


> Yeah true, I got hit with photo copies being rejected, they will not accept them because they are: " on short paper not on long paper ":lol:
> 
> This place takes quite a lot of adjusting.


Oh well, just makes the beer taste that much better!


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Oh well, just makes the beer taste that much better!


Very true, love the San Mig Pilsen. Almost as good as Aussie beer


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

pauloz said:


> Very true, love the San Mig Pilsen. Almost as good as Aussie beer


 Assume that is not SA beer.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Very true seems like people just want to make things harder. We went to Bureau of Immigration thought we had all the right stuff. Seems that even though our Marriage Certificate was authenticated by the US Embassy and the Philippine Embassy and a authenticated certificate from the Statistics Office. It was older than 6 months and the wrong color. AMAZING


<snip> Remember that these employees are just doing their job and get paid dirt so money always seem to perk interest in helping you especially if you are humble, give them your story (make it good to get compassion and urgency....e.g. It took us hrs, days to get here blah blah, We really need this today because blah blah). <snip>

I do not want to reveal any details to protect myself and other parties but I can give you an example, we were told that the papers, extentions, etc. we want will need this n that and then it will take 2 wks processing...blahblah. I thought to myself whaaat? I do not like going back to Maynila over n over again and sit in traffic breathing in pollution for hrs. <snip>
I am Filipino but I have been living / working in NorthAm for most of my life so I am still learning from my sister how she gets things done around there. Most of the time there is no money involved, just talking to people nicely...lambingan lang. Filipinos don't respond well to aggression or threats, they will stonewall you...with a smile ofcourse.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

On the topic of car loans, I bought a new car recently and all dealers would hand out price sheets, these included the minimum down payment and the monthly rate per month for 3 4 or 5 year terms.

What they did not publish, was the cash discount, I got roughly 15% off for full payment,

I then did the math, on the vehicle I bought adjusting for down payment and cash discount, the APR worked out to between 15 and 17% depending on amortization. That is for people with good credit ratings, (As much as they have credit ratings here of course.)

Meanwhile I am getting 1% less taxes, for the security deposit for my SRRV.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Same Rick but only 13% cheaper for pesos. As we all know cash is king here. The company even delivered the car at no cost (the dealership is two and a half hours drive each way) 3 of them arrive, our car and their transport back, signed some paperwork, a little over a week later the sales manager arrives with our plates and ORCR (whatever they call it). Think he was looking to get out of the office.

First service a few weeks ago, perfect, very obliging and no rip offs. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------

